# Why is my cat licking bar soap?



## rainyspirit5 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am not sure how long she has been doing it. I own 4 spayed female cats and all in good health. She is the only one I caught so far licking the soap.


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

My cats were doing the same thing!I think they just like the way it smelled????I just make sure to keep the soap out of thier reach(put up) or the bathroom door closed,because it may give them loose stools.


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeh one of my parents' cats (and both dogs!!!) love to lick my hands just after i've put on hand cream - strange creatures :? No idea why they do it tho!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Callie used to try and poke her nose in and lick my armpit after putting on deodorant. Besides not being good for her, it tickled like crazy.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

In my old apartment, I used to soak in the bath with lavender/vanilla bath salts and the cats used to love to lick my wet arms while I was in the bath. (In the new place I have a sliding door that makes sitting on the edge of the tub uncomfortable for cats as well as people, so they don't join me as often.) I was never sure if it was the flavor they liked, or the salt.

Stormy likes licking me after sunscreen application, too.


----------



## rainyspirit5 (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought she was just sniffing it cause I know cats will practically vacuum up a smell with their nose. Nope she was licking Yuk! I have another cat that don't lick but loves the smell of my heat ointment for sore muscles. I put some on my leg and she had come up on the bed sniffing my leg. Well when I went to shoo her away she muckled my leg she didn't want to leave. HOLY! We can't give her catnip cause she loves to pick fights with her sister.


----------

